# Do you get a Flu shot?



## deadheadskier (Jan 8, 2016)

If so, what have your health experiences been like during flu season after getting the vaccine?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 8, 2016)

Nope, never had, and never gotten the flu, even being in the healthcare business!! Just take care of myself, wash my hands about 30 times a day, and wear a mask during most of my within 3 feet of mouth to mouth conversations all day long......


----------



## Edd (Jan 9, 2016)

I used to get them every year. My employer provides them for free. About 7 years ago, or whenever that huge flu shot shortage was, I didn't get one; and I didn't get the flu. I haven't had it since, as it happens. I just stopped getting them because I was almost never getting sick in general. 

When I did get shots, I got the flu at an average frequency, I figure. I don't read too much into that because flu shots make sense to me, in theory. A conspiracy-minded person may conclude that flu shots have been making me sick for years but that's not how I see things.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 9, 2016)

No


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 9, 2016)

Had with a new baby in the house.. Just did as was told .. Usually not


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 9, 2016)

Every year after getting the flu 15 years ago. Plus my employer mandates mask use during high flu times if you don't.  It's actually the RI Dept of Health that sets mandation


----------



## bigbog (Jan 9, 2016)

Yep,
 Have never had any problems.


----------



## dlague (Jan 9, 2016)

Never get the flu shot and never had a problem.  My father used to get the flu shot and within two weeks would get sick as hell every time.  That was good enough to convince me not to get it.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jimk (Jan 9, 2016)

I first received a flu vaccination in 1976 at age 22.  My mom encouraged me to get it.  That was the year of mass immunizations due to the threat of swine flu, which turned out to be only a minor problem, meanwhile hundreds of those who got the shot got sick??  (see here for details:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1976_swine_flu_outbreak )
Hopefully vaccination technology advanced since then:blink:

Anyway, most of my adult life I have been with employers and/or health plans that allowed me to get it for free or very little cost and so I've gotten the flu shot almost every year since 1976 and never had a problem or bad reaction.  Also, I rarely get the flu, maybe once every six or eight years.  One of my motivations over the years is to get the shot to help avoid getting sick during ski season, especially during a precious one week ski vacation, when going down hard with the flu is a really disappointing thing. There have been a couple anecdotal instances when I got the flu shot and some of my immediate family members (i.e., my kids) did not get the shot and they later got the flu and I didn't catch it from them or got a very light version that did not stop my normal activities.  This occurred once during a two week family ski trip to CA and OR.  Whether the shot has helped me or not, it at least hasn't caused me problems or bad reactions.  There have been a time or two, including last year when I got the flu despite having the flu shot.  Last year while I was lamenting this I heard that the vaccine did not "guess" the correct strain for prevention and that is why it wasn't so effective against the strain that was making people sick.
BTW, my Mom lost three older siblings in (Lowell, Ma) in the 1918 world flu pandemic that supposedly killed between 50-100 million people, and I always appreciated why she was a fan of flu shots, see here for details:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1918_flu_pandemic

Also, flu shot or not, I got a lot more colds and flu type issues when my four kids were young and bringing germs home from school all the time.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 9, 2016)

I may have gotten one when I was younger but I don't remember it. I know I haven't had one since becoming a "adult" and have not had the flu either. 
I never get sick. I missed 5 days of school k-12, and most were days I skipped to go play hockey tournaments.
In the past 11 yrs at this job I have yet to call in sick to work....


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 9, 2016)

Every year..
No issues....


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 9, 2016)

Get them apprehensively , 2yrs ago got one .Within 2hrs had a severe case of vertigo ,puked my guts out and chills, headache was down for 2 days. My mother in law refuses she's gotten sick 50% of the time. For me was once in 10yrs but scary.


----------



## Bumpsis (Jan 9, 2016)

I always get them and make sure wife and kids get it too. No sense risking a full-on flu episode. It can be really nasty. Have not had an episode for quite a few years now. I'm always glad to see good turnouts for vaccination clinics. The more people get the vaccine, the smaller the possible pool of infected people in the community.
 With yearly vaccinations I hope that my immune system will see most of the antigenic influenza components so even if the antibody match is not perfect for some future virus, partial immunity is better than none.


----------



## darent (Jan 9, 2016)

get free one every year, never had the flu or any reaction to shot.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 9, 2016)

As a member of the board of directors at a medical center and also at system of hospitals alliance i get them each year . Absolutely no problems at all . It is required of all hospital employees , volunteers and contractors. 

I also get them being a survivor of open heart surgery it is a wise move . Neither my wife ( also a volunteer at the medical center ) or i Have had the flu since we started  getting these annual shots .


----------



## Riverskier (Jan 10, 2016)

Never had the flu or a flu shot. If I ever get the flu I will consider getting vaccinated in the future. I know it is a good idea despite your history, but there are simply too many stories about reactions to the vaccine, and I guess I feel like "if it ain't broke don't fix it".


----------



## JimG. (Jan 10, 2016)

I do not get one regularly but have had a few in the past with no adverse reaction.

Don't get sick, maybe an occasional head cold. Never had the flu.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 10, 2016)

I've been getting one every year for the past 5-7 or so, I think I get the flu as often with the shot as I did without it (never that I'm aware of). I do feel like I almost permanently have a cold since the kids started school, but that's unrelated...


----------



## hammer (Jan 10, 2016)

Have been getting one every year since being in the military over 20 years ago...may have missed once or twice.  Not sure if it's due to the shot but I have not had the flu.  Do realize there are no guarantees, but I don't have any issues with shot reactions so what harm is there in just getting it.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Jan 10, 2016)

Just started getting a yearly flu shot about five years ago. 
Two years ago during a arctic cold snap a friend came down with the flu. His live in girlfriend doesn't drive and asked if I'd take them to the hospital. 
Nobody else would so I did and am sure I was exposed to the flu in the process. I didn't get sick, his live in girlfriend did. Neither of them get the flu shot.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 11, 2016)

My employer gives me a choice - flu shot or wear a mask Nov-April.  Never had one and was petrified. Have never had the flu so I was so afraid it would upset my natural immunity. I don't care what professionals say - injecting anything into your body carries some type of risk. But besides a sore arm for a couple days - can't say anything is different. Get a decent cold about every other year and that's about all. my time off at work is from one bucket - so if I'm not using sick days it's all vacation - about 5 weeks/year.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 11, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Get them apprehensively , 2yrs ago got one .Within 2hrs had a severe case of vertigo ,puked my guts out and chills, headache was down for 2 days. My mother in law refuses she's gotten sick 50% of the time. For me was once in 10yrs but scary.


I work in a hospital and every single clinician swears up and down that it is impossible to get sick from flu shot - it is pure coincidence that this happened to you, you would have gotten sick then anyway. I call BS lol.


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 11, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> I work in a hospital and every single clinician swears up and down that it is impossible to get sick from flu shot - it is pure coincidence that this happened to you, you would have gotten sick then anyway. I call BS lol.



Doctors.....I've been through the ringer with them as someone who's had Cancer for 20yrs and a life threatening side effect of a Monoclonal anti body treatment that went un diagnosed for 6 months your statement is laughable and aggravating at the same time. They were "Clinicians too" , I miss diagnosed by the supposed best, Hahah

My mother in law had issues also many years ago twice , whether allergy related ?, production issue? who knows?
one hell of a coincidence! To swear you Can't get sick is crazy , you're introducing a foreign substance into your body!

I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express. too
http://www.webmd.com/drugs/2/drug-1...36-mos-intramuscular/details/list-sideeffects


----------



## dlague (Jan 11, 2016)

I never have gotten the flu shot and never gotten really sick.  I wash hands frequently and avoid people that are sick.  I have gotten colds but the flu shot does not help with that.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 12, 2016)

I get them most years. Missed it a few years ago and got knocked down for 5 days with the flu.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 14, 2016)

I got one once several years ago because my new employer was offering them for free, or cheap.  I haven't bothered since.


----------



## Jully (Jan 17, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Doctors.....I've been through the ringer with them as someone who's had Cancer for 20yrs and a life threatening side effect of a Monoclonal anti body treatment that went un diagnosed for 6 months your statement is laughable and aggravating at the same time. They were "Clinicians too" , I miss diagnosed by the supposed best, Hahah
> 
> My mother in law had issues also many years ago twice , whether allergy related ?, production issue? who knows?
> one hell of a coincidence! To swear you Can't get sick is crazy , you're introducing a foreign substance into your body!
> ...



That would depend what you classify "sick" as. Flu shots do not contain a live influenza virus, so you can't physically get the flu from it. You can technically have an allergic reaction to it depending on the type of vaccine, but that would be really rare, more rare than just getting sick at the same time as you get the vaccine.

Nasal sprays are live virus though.


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 17, 2016)

Jully said:


> That would depend what you classify "sick" as. Flu shots do not contain a live influenza virus, so you can't physically get the flu from it. You can technically have an allergic reaction to it depending on the type of vaccine, but that would be really rare, more rare than just getting sick at the same time as you get the vaccine.
> 
> Nasal sprays are live virus though.



I would agree with that statement , you won't get the Flu from a shot but according to the link I posted there are about 25 side effects , I certainly had "Flu like " Symptoms . I had a horrible few hours after. My Mother in law refuses to get them anymore after her issues. Younger son got the mist a few years ago but is over the needle issues now. 

I haven't had any issues the last few years and don't know anyone who has . My immediate family all get them. 
Every time I get one I plan it with some down time afterwards as a precaution so as not to miss any work.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 18, 2016)

flu shots are a govt mind control program...belee dat


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 19, 2016)

spring_mountain_high said:


> flu shots are a govt mind control program...belee dat



Or is the real mind control plot keeping some people believing that flu shots are bad? Weed out the weak minded conspiracy theorists, maybe? 

Mind, blown.


----------



## Edd (Jan 19, 2016)

ctenidae said:


> Or is the real mind control plot keeping some people believing that flu shots are bad? Weed out the weak minded conspiracy theorists, maybe?
> 
> Mind, blown.



I'm using that.


----------



## Rushski (Jan 20, 2016)

I do.  They do them every year at work, just have to walk about 100 feet.

Last year a co-worker didn't and got one of the covered strains.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 20, 2016)

ctenidae said:


> Or is the real mind control plot keeping some people believing that flu shots are bad? Weed out the weak minded conspiracy theorists, maybe?
> 
> Mind, blown.


Naw...I never had the flu without the flu shot. As soon as I'm not forced to get shot by my employer, I won't again and be fine.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 20, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> Naw...I never had the flu without the flu shot. As soon as I'm not forced to get shot by my employer, I won't again and be fine.


----------



## hammer (Jan 20, 2016)

Guess I just don't see what the issue is with getting one.  There's usually a way to get it for free and it's available everywhere.

If you have a history of bad _reactions_ from the shot (not the flu) then I can understand why not.  Otherwise what's the worst that can happen, you still get the flu?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 20, 2016)

I never answered for my experiences.  I have to get them for work.  The results have been inconclusive when comparison non-flu shot years and flu shot years.  Truthfully I wouldn't know if I've had the flu or not as I've never gotten tested.  I'm just not someone who goes to the doctor except if something lasts at least three weeks.  I've definitely had flu like symptoms / experiences while vaccinated.

I'm not anti-vaccination for kids. My son has all of his.  I am against the idea of forcing a healthy adult to get the shot.  I'm not against it enough to forgo it and switch occupations.   It just seems a bit unnecessary for an adult who is in good health.


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 20, 2016)

ctenidae said:


>



Would that be the Blue or Red shot ?


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 20, 2016)

First flu shot was last year after my son was born last year. Because of being premature and requiring an extended stay in the NICU it was strongly suggested that everyone in close contact get the shot. No problems with that!


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 21, 2016)

My gripe is the total crapshoot of the shot to begin with. It's a gamble as to what viruses will pop up. I'd be interested in flu rates in the last 10-15 years since they've been widely available compared to 20 years ago. Sick, elderly - fine with me. But every year my kids Peds push it, my PCP pushes me.  I'm he only one who gets it because I'm forced. My kids would be free, but I don't give it. I just don't think my body should be injected with something unless absolutely necessary.  To take my current job I had to get MMR shot. I had both measles and rubella as a kid - so never needed vaccine. But with no mumps immunity - needed MMR. Fine with me - I didn't want mumps and the vaccine will 100% protect me. But man...now I know why my kids were always miserable with that shot - it hurts going in and for days. And you need two.


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 21, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> My gripe is the total crapshoot of the shot to begin with. It's a gamble as to what viruses will pop up..



1+
So true , being forced to get a vaccine seems un American. How do you measure lives saved? My wife worked for Merck in the Vaccine division . It took 28yrs to get the Chicken pox vaccine approved and in that time about 2800 kids died. 
Ironically the woman who cut my hair years ago lost her 10yr old nephew .
My wife's physician  wouldn't give her the shingles vaccine because she wasn't 50 . She ended up with it twice and still has symptoms .
 It's all about odds but it should be up to the individual.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 21, 2016)

If you haven't had a pertussis booster lately, I'd recommend getting one. The ones you got as a kid could have worn off (I'm 40+). I caught it on a bus in Poland about 5 years ago, and can say, unequivocally, it sucks. Had I known the shot wore off, I would have volunteered for the booster. Twice.


----------



## gwhiggs11 (Jan 25, 2016)

i work for a healthcare company and they've made flu shots mandatory the past two or three years... they actually let go of a few people who refused to get one, i think for religious reasons, though not sure... so, yes, I get one :smile:


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2016)

gwhiggs11 said:


> i work for a healthcare company and they've made flu shots mandatory the past two or three years... they actually let go of a few people who refused to get one, i think for religious reasons, though not sure... so, yes, I get one :smile:


That illegal and horrible company policy religious first in our country I thought.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Jan 25, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> That illegal and horrible company policy religious first in our country I thought.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



Religious not first, I hope.  Religious last, I hope.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 26, 2016)

Mandatory for me too. But if you opt out - you have to wear a mask Nov-May. That's a sucky option lol.


----------

